# Ave Verum/Karl Jenkins



## Mirilla (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello  My first post: Has anyone any idea how I can get a CD of Bryn Terfel and Simon Kennlyside doing Karl Jenkins's AVE VERUM? Where once upon a time a video of it was on You Tube, this is what comes up now: _This video contains content from UMG. It is not available in your country. Sorry about that. I'm in the U.S._


----------

